# Rumors of ShooterRicks Death are greatly exagerated!



## shooterrick (Dec 6, 2012)

HI folks.  I know I have not been around for a few months but am still alive and breathing.  Between 56 hr work weeks and rebuilding a life after divorce I have had a plate full.  I want to apologize to a few who have pmed me and not gotten a responce.  Secondly I am about to get things back in order in my life so soon I will rejoin the community in an active way. 

My girlfriend is a big hunter and I think soon I will be doing a reactivation post so to speak involving duck and dove.  Man this Mississippi girl can cook so I am going to intro her to the life of good wood smoked meat and sausage making soon.  LOL.  No not jumping into the fire again guys just enjoy good company and she isn't asking for much from me right now since she knows I would probably run like hell the other way if she did!  LOL. 

Hope to be back in full time mode soon

Shooter.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 6, 2012)

That is real good news Rick....   Congrats on the great find....   Dave


----------



## venture (Dec 6, 2012)

Glad to hear from you Shooter!

Great news about the new gal.  Never know, but she sounds like a keeper?

Your contributions to this forum have been immense.  Don't be a stranger!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## frosty (Dec 7, 2012)

Good luck and best wishes Shooter!  Lotsa folks miss you, and your knowledge.  Hang in there, and congrats on the new phase of your life.  Enjoy this Holiday season.


----------



## sound1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Glad to see ya back!!  Looking forward to the dove post.


----------



## smokinhusker (Dec 7, 2012)

Good to see your post! Happy to hear that the next phase of your "new" life is moving forward in a good way! Hurry back soon!


----------



## eman (Dec 9, 2012)

Glad to see ya back in the saddle my friend.  Now you understand why i married that Mississippi gal 30 years ago


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 11, 2012)

Glad to see you back too Rick! Ive been gone for awhile myself and just getting back. Sorry to hear about your recent problems but glad to hear that your getting things back in order. Best wishes to you.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 11, 2012)

Sounds like things are starting to turn around for you. That's great news!


----------



## bayouchilehead (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey Rick, I was browsing the forum after a long time away myself  and came upon this post! Sounds like things have changed a lot with you, glad to hear you're getting things together!! I no longer work shift work any more.....actually I'm in between jobs at the moment but dealing with it well. Mississippi Gals are close cousins to Louisiana Women, they both know how to cook real good. I'll be in and out of the forum myself, have other priorities to tend to. Take care.

Chet


----------



## venture (Feb 11, 2013)

Hmmm?

Not his death?

Maybe he is feeling reborn?

Does that mean we more great recipes from him?

Or is he just too busy enjoying his "new" life?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 12, 2013)

Glad to hear you are making a return. Maybe I need to head South, about had it with Yankee Women...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------

